# Retire In Bacolod-Need Information



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I note this thread is about 2 years old and perhaps there are expats there in Bacolod who can give an update on life there.
I am currently in Thailand with my Filipino gf and we will move back to Phils in a year or so. I have seen some great videos on Bacolod and it looks a great place to retire to? 
We will have a little over$2000 US per month and initially rent to see if we like it there. We want to be near a beach, out of city humdrum but close enough where we can go to malls and medical needs ie. hospitals, etc. Just the two of us, maybe 2br bungalow (back issues for stairs) comfortable with western inclusions.
An update on the area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

In my opinion, the best beaches near Bacolod is at least an hour's or more drive away, you can go to saga (carbon reef) or to sipalay. I have a house outside Bacolod in Talisay and the beach area around Bacolod is filled with squatters and garbage. With over 2k USD per month you should be able to get a place with all the western comforts you desire. I always try to promote my hometown but I hear a lot of goods things about Dumaguete, great town, well developed water front, great beaches, great places to dive, you might want to check that out too.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Lanhawk, most helpful. Talisay is also highly regarded in articles I have read. Dont like the sounds of the dropkicks on the beaches, sad. My gf is Tagalog (North Luzon) will she be 
able to communicate there ok, she has never been there but thinks she will be ok?
Have looked into Dumaguete also and we will also check it out. Many westerners where you are? I like to find an 'old mens club' to join and talk bs as we do.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lanhawk said:


> In my opinion, the best beaches near Bacolod is at least an hour's or more drive away, you can go to saga (carbon reef) or to sipalay. I have a house outside Bacolod in Talisay and the beach area around Bacolod is filled with squatters and garbage. With over 2k USD per month you should be able to get a place with all the western comforts you desire. I always try to promote my hometown but I hear a lot of goods things about Dumaguete, great town, well developed water front, great beaches, great places to dive, you might want to check that out too.


I don't recall any beaches in Dumaguete proper, again you need to go a distance either side. Nice water front though.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I don't recall any beaches in Dumaguete proper, again you need to go a distance either side. Nice water front though.


\That is my understanding also and what I have bee told from expats living there. I will be there in a month to check it out myself, looking forward to that. Also going to Bacolod and Iloilo to decide which place we like best to settle next year.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Bacolod*

Hi there
I have nothing much to add to what has already been said. I have lived in Bacolod for the past 15 months and like it here.
Dumaguete is pleasant too and reminds me of seaside towns on the south coast of England.
You may want to check out my blog at Expat In Bacolod


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a great 3 weeks in Phils and returned 8/5/16 to Thailand. The original plan was to make the move this year, but SO wants to continue work for another year and then we are out of here. Military rule does not thrill me here.
I only had one night in Bacolod and stayed at the Circle Inn. Great hotel, can recommend it, good location. We went to the Hot Springs Resort up in the mountain, great for my back and had a lovely day there. That is really all we saw of Bacolod. People were very helpful and full of smiles.
We went onto Dumaguete from there, lousy bus trip but loved Dumaguete also. Met up with some expats from other forum I am involved in and had great time.
Unfortunately, SO has expressed concerns about how long it takes to get to Nth Luzon and she is concerned about being so far from family (she is now a grandmother for first time). We have to be fair in these situations, so I have reluctantly agreed to trying to find somewhere suitable in Luzon.
But I want to come back to Bacolod in the near future and spend some time there. I was giving off good vibes.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You might check out Lucena. It's somewhat South & East of Manila right off the National Highway as far as access is concerned. Some years ago I spent a bit of time there and it does have a beach area nearby, and you can also have close access to resort areas at higher elevation for a bit of coolness. 
Just food for thought.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks Fred, good to hear from you. It is a place that I have looked at during my research. We are going back to Phils in October, would like to spend a few days in that area, as I do have trouble with the heat. Was thinking Baguio but not keen on hilly areas due to a back problem and around the lake area is much cooler. Will check out the beaches there.
Even though I liked Dumaguete, the beaches were very ordinary.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As there no longer any flights into Bagio you could get to Manila from Dumaguete a lot quicker than overland from Bagio. Also if you go inland from Dumaguete to say Valencia it also gets a bit cooler as it's higher.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

*DS Benedicto*



Gary D said:


> As there no longer any flights into Bagio you could get to Manila from Dumaguete a lot quicker than overland from Bagio. Also if you go inland from Dumaguete to say Valencia it also gets a bit cooler as it's higher.


Same inland of Bacolod. If you want cooler then take a visit up to Don Salvador Benedicto. It's a great road too. Makes me wish I still had my motorbike


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> As there no longer any flights into Bagio you could get to Manila from Dumaguete a lot quicker than overland from Bagio. Also if you go inland from Dumaguete to say Valencia it also gets a bit cooler as it's higher.


Thanks Gary,
Yes after getting it explained elsewhere, that is the only logical way to do it and I am led to believe you do it very regularly?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> Thanks Gary,
> Yes after getting it explained elsewhere, that is the only logical way to do it and I am led to believe you do it very regularly?


Our place is in Bataan about 35 minutes from Subic, my wifes family are from close to Amlan which is just up the coast from Dumaguete. We do travel that route but not very regularly. Bagio is 6-7 hours from Manila, Dumaguete about 1 hour flight.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Our place is in Bataan about 35 minutes from Subic, my wifes family are from close to Amlan which is just up the coast from Dumaguete. We do travel that route but not very regularly. Bagio is 6-7 hours from Manila, Dumaguete about 1 hour flight.


Thanks Gary, that looks like the deal, is Bataan a reasonable sized town? If I can't live in Dumaguete, the Subic area is a place that would suit I think, but I do not want to be in the middle of the nonsense areas, further out but near enough to hopefully find a few westerners for a chat?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> Thanks Gary, that looks like the deal, is Bataan a reasonable sized town? If I can't live in Dumaguete, the Subic area is a place that would suit I think, but I do not want to be in the middle of the nonsense areas, further out but near enough to hopefully find a few westerners for a chat?


Bataan is a province of which Balanga is the provincial capital. Our barangay it part of the town of Hermosa but our nearest town is called Dinilupihan. Although I would call our barangay rural we are close enough to the important things like Manila, hospitals and airports should we need them, but far enough away.


----------

